# Bourbon Pecan Pie Video



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boys, I suggest we get started practicing his recipe so that it is perfected in time for Thanksgiving....... you Yankees do know what pecan pie is right?

Bourbon Pecan Pie | The Southern Weekend


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Boys, I suggest we get started practicing his recipe so that it is perfected in time for Thanksgiving....... you Yankees do know what pecan pie is right?
> 
> Bourbon Pecan Pie | The Southern Weekend


Its pronounced pee-caan, not peecan. I lived in Dallas for 12 years, jmo. Love that pie!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I got dibs on betting Slippy wears out the replay feature.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I got dibs on betting Slippy wears out the replay feature.


Maybe we should start a board on the number of times he keeps pressing replay? Say $1/square. Minutes along one axis and hours along another?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea I hear the northerners say pea can pie....... surely that can't taste like my wife's pecan pie.

And as far as Slippy? He don't give a damn how you say it .......just keep it coming.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have several notes on this subject.
Although I reside in NJ
#1 I live in SOUTH JERSEY (makes me southern)
#2 I went to School at Wm and Mary (Southern Educated)
#3 My service Training was in Ft Rucker, AL. (more Southern Education)
#4 I know that a PeeCan is something you keep under the seat of your pick-up truck for emergencies and a Pecan is a fine nut grown on trees.
#5 I would do a Pecan pie bake off with any of you Obama/Muzzie/Taco Lovin' freaks, As this is one of my talents, where I excel!
And i ain't just whistling Dixie!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

i see you have pie , i happen to like pie too
who don't like pie?
now i wounder how many people are thinking rude thoughts ? you pervs who taken that wrong way should go to the kiddie pool of shame for 5 hours!
which give enough time to eat youre pies
pecan is one of my fav's even being from NY and now being a wannabilly i still in my top 5 it is 1 shy of buttermilk pie
thanks watchman i going to try to make it be my first time at baking pies. yes i said pies because i likes the PIE must make more then 1


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I never had Bourbon Pecan pie but I like Pecan pie. That recipe goes to the wife for the Holidays. My Mom used to make Bourbon Balls and they were killer. What won't taste good with Bourbon in it? I am there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I have several notes on this subject.
> Although I reside in NJ
> #1 I live in SOUTH JERSEY (makes me southern)
> #2 I went to School at Wm and Mary (Southern Educated)
> ...


^^^^^^ Smart Man. Obviously, a well educated Southerner. Gentlemen, and a Scholar........and as long as you can claim that, it don't matter where you live.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

wait it just hit me 
my fathers roots are from the south along the coast my mother is NY bordering PA now add I lived in ny all my life and only been in KY year and half so am I hybrid?
my mind is blown, if this blew my mind I wonder what it be like if I ever did pot or acid


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sounds great! I love my mother in laws pecan pie, but she doesn't put bourbon in it. Maybe I can convince her to add it this year? If not, well I guess the next best thing is to have a few fingers of good bourbon with my pie!


----------

